# Scope Porn!



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm so proud of me. I actually got a screamin' deal on a scope yesterday, so I have my first scope that is worth a crap.  That Remington 700 of mine is going to be mighty pleased once her mounts and rings come in.

Zeiss Conquest, 3.5-10x44


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Very nice and congrats on the purchase!

-Jeff-


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Sweeeeeeet!

That rifle is gonna be spoiled rotten, for sure! :mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> Sweeeeeeet!
> 
> That rifle is gonna be spoiled rotten, for sure! :mrgreen:


She is such a princess already! lol All the other guns are jealous. :mrgreen:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

What distance is available at your local range to test her with.
You know of course we will be screaming for pictures of your targets this time next month. :mrgreen:


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

Great Deal !! :smt1099


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

TOF said:


> You know of course we will be screaming for pictures of your targets this time next month. :mrgreen:


:anim_lol::anim_lol::watching::watching:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

TOF said:


> What distance is available at your local range to test her with.
> You know of course we will be screaming for pictures of your targets this time next month. :mrgreen:


Well, the local indoor range is only 100 yard, I've got a guy I might be teaming up with eventually who is a member at a private club that goes to 300 yards and has access sometimes to a 1000 yard range.

Might be more than a month. I still need to find mounts that fit this rifle, gotta do the break in, then I have to get comfy with the rifle. Have yet to fire it.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Someone has posted a new rifle picture in the Photo Gallery...

http://www.handgunforum.net/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=418&ppuser=1120

Ready to rock! :smt023

.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> Someone has posted a new rifle picture in the Photo Gallery...
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=418&ppuser=1120
> 
> ...


Ah! Someone noticed! LOL! She's all zeroed and doing really well.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

TOF said:


> we will be screaming for pictures of your targets this time next month.


:smt076:mrgreen:

:watching::watching:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> :smt076:mrgreen:
> 
> :watching::watching:


Sorry, I'll get one eventually. Last time I was trying to zero the scope, so it wasn't a nice looking target.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> Someone has posted a new rifle picture in the Photo Gallery...
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=418&ppuser=1120
> 
> Ready to rock! :smt023


Ohhhhhh, I want one.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Scream, scream, scream I wanna see that target!!!!!

I looked at the picture and like what I saw. I am pleased to hear you have been able to fire it.

I hope she is gentler than the 7MM Mag 700BDL I bought for a trip to Alaske 40 years back. It was brutal primarily cause the group I was associated with didn't use ear Muffs. We were double d dumb.

Target aside, how does she group once you finished zeroing?

Enjoy

:watching:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

TOF said:


> Scream, scream, scream I wanna see that target!!!!!
> 
> I looked at the picture and like what I saw. I am pleased to hear you have been able to fire it.
> 
> ...


That target's long gone, and truth be told I am "walking" her out to further distances, my eyesight allowing. I took her out only to 50 yards the first go through, just to get used to her and the scope (I'm not a scope kind of person, I almost always use iron sights, so this is new for me). The next trip I'll go over to the 100 yard range. In the end I'd like her zeroed for about 300 yards, maybe 4-500 yards, haven't decided yet, and I can use the mildots inside accordingly.

She is much gentler. My K31 kicks harder than she does.

Well, at 50 yards the rounds were going through the same hole. I'll keep you updated as I "walk" her further out.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Give it a year or two, and you'll have something like this:










RNG = Range in yards
CLK = Clicks up from 100 yard zero (base setting)
TUR = Target turret/dial reading (MOA setting, with A/B/C for the three intermediate quarter-minute marks)
AIM = Aiming point using mils/Mil-Dots (not very precise, primarily used for quick engagement of large targets)
DRP = Drop from 100 yard zero, in inches, at indicated distance


----------



## Benevolentshooter (Mar 27, 2009)

I know a flat dessert area in the middle east where u can practice. Airfare is cheap return flights in 4 years.lol


----------

